# Time machine and iCal



## Ozterix (Jan 2, 2008)

I have time machine and this morning, back first day to the office, i have no calendar on my mac. I sync my iphone, and everything that was on my iphone is gone...?
have no idea what happened but i was not worried since my time machine backed up everything...or not? 
tried to see where the data from ical was, found the location but i can restore any time of the day, my data does not come back... 

anyone has an idea?

bernard


----------



## jackr (Feb 5, 2008)

Ozterix said:


> tried to see where the data from ical was, found the location but i can restore any time of the day, my data does not come back...
> 
> anyone has an idea?


I've never been in this situation, so I'm not certain, but I believe you want to shut down ical, then restore everything in and under Libraries/Calendars/ -- just restore the whole directory. Perhaps you restored one or more of the *.calendar files, but not the files actually in the Calendars/ directory?


----------



## chinarut (Feb 18, 2008)

yup - restoring the ~/Library/Application Support/Calendars folder worked for me several times the other day!

also verified here:

Apple - Support - Discussions - Restoring iCal from Time Machine ...


----------

